# How long after your water broke did labor start??



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

For those of you whose water broke before labor--How long after your water broke did labor truly begin??? TIA!


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

3 hours...then 12 hours of labor after that when my dd was born.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

15 minutes - then 90 minutes until the birth.


----------



## intentfulady (Dec 31, 2003)

3days with my first kid

4 days with my 4th kid

for active labor, all was good


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

For my first - about 3 hours and then she was born about 11 hours later. For DS - I don't know - unfortunatly I had pit after 13 hours.


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

my water broke 29 hours before ds was born. i was only in labor for about 2.5 hours, so it was definitely more than 24 hours before labor started.

confession: i lied to the hospital staff about when it actually broke so that they would leave me alone about induction or c-section.

why do you ask?

a major misconception is that once your water breaks, you need to get the baby out asap. but your body is continuously producing fluid so as long as you stay hydrated, and people keep their hands out from between your legs, you generally really have no conern for infection or a "dry birth" which is a silly term anyway.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

with ds 1 labor was first water broke at 10cm,

but.. ds 2 water broke at 10pm labor started at noon the next day and baby born at 4pm so 14 hours before labor started on its own

ds 3 water broke at 4pm irregular contrax all night, labor induced at noon the next day and baby born at 4:20 pm.

dd (my fourth baby) water broke at 7pm on thurs night, labor started 29hours later at 12am on friday night, baby born at 430 am.

My midwife cited studies that the rate of infection doesn't increase during the first 72 hours after ruptured membranes as long as no internal exams are done.
The ob and the midwife were both comfortable waiting that long for labor to start on its own.
crystal


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

labor started 26 hours after my water broke, then 12 hours till my baby girl was born


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

DD#1 was induced and had pit









DD#2 water broke at about 6:30 pm and by 9:30 was in active labor she was born at 12:31am


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

The times its broken labor began immediatly. Meaning Water broke and I felt my first contraction (even when my midwife broke my water to start labor). The other times the water didn't break till birth.

Michelle


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

With Julia I had PROM (premature rupture of membranes)

With Megan my water broke right before her head crowned. I had been in labor for about 5-6 hours.


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

My first birth - water broke around 5 am, mild contractions started about 45 min later, Jenna was born about 7 hrs after my water broke.

Second birth - my water broke as I was pushing.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had been having some mild contractions on and off for a few days and the night before my son was born I was lying in bed having a little bit harder contractions when my water broke! from that point on I started having contractions a minute or a minute and a half apart lasting 45 seconds each and they were INTENSE! so labor really kicked off for me with my water breaking...it made for an intense labor (although not fast, 20 hours long due to some issues with scar tissue on my cervix)


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

I had to make my midwife break my waters at the end of labor bc I just wanted to give birth already! Otherwise, he may have been born in the sac.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

It didn't really.

I was given oral cytotec at +30 hours, pitocin at +36 hours, my contractions started at +44 hours, at +50 hours I had an internal (3cm) asnd epidural. She was born at +60 hours.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Both times it was just my forewaters (the big gush happened around full dilation).
DS - within an hour maybe less. (from water breaking to baby in arms was 17 hours)
DD - 36 hours later. (from onset of labor ctx to baby in arms was 4 hours)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My first really strong contraction happened about 20 minutes after my water broke. So really it all happened all at once.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Sun*
I had to make my midwife break my waters at the end of labor bc I just wanted to give birth already! Otherwise, he may have been born in the sac.









: Exactly.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

15mn with #1. Baby was born five hours later.
#2 -- refused AROM and water broke during transition.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

DD1 - never. water broke, labor seemed to start up on the way to the hospital but stalled out as soon as I got there. A cascade of interventions followed, then cesarean the next morning.

DD2 - my water broke as her head came out, and her entire body came out in a giant GUSH!


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

With my first, my water broke during labor, sometime in the middle. With my second, my water broke and then labor started 5 1/2 hours later. She was born almost exactly 3 hours after that first contraction.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

With Griffin, I had a small leak during labor and my MW ruptured my membranes further after about 12 hours of labor, I think.

With Reese, my water broke just as I was getting the urge to push...so at 10 cm.

It's pretty common for labor NOT to start with your water breaking. The idea that that is how it always begins is something the TV people made up.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

AROM with #1.









With #2, water began leaking at about 4pm on Thursday, and true labor began at about 3am on Saturday morning.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Never...

Broke around 6am and by 3 am the next day we were at the hospital for the antibiotic and then the Pit.
My province has a 18 hour rule if your water breaks and labour has not started within 18 hours antibiotics must be given for infection.
My Birth House and midwives operate then further have the rule that is if active labour has not started within 24 hours the woman must be trasferrred to the hospital.
I am sure that had I been followed by a Doctor I would have been told to get to the hospital and induced right away rather then give my body a chance to start on it own.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

With my first, I was having small contractions that I barely felt almost immediately and was in active labor about 3 hours later. She was born about 11 hours after my water broke.

With my second, I contracted for about 3 days, but wasn't really in labor-no dilation, hardly any effacement. Then my water broke and contractions intensified right away. She was born about 5 hours after my water broke.


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

With ds, my water broke and labor never started, so I was induced after 24 hours had passed (my physician was out of town or else I would have been "allowed" to wait longer). I was induced at 6pm and delivered at 4:29am the next morning.

With my dd, had a home waterbirth









, my water broke at 2:15am and labor started almost immediately afterward, and dd was born at 10:51am the same day.


----------



## lizzard_breath_ (Feb 4, 2005)

Both of my labors started off with my water breaking. How often does that happen?

#1 I heard the "pop" but only had some slight leaking, and contractions started an hour later. My son was born 7 hours after that pop, and that was with 3 hours of pushing.

#2 My water broke with a huge force and lots and lots of gushing. Contractions started 10 minutes later and she was born 1 hour and 15 mins later.








Good thing I was prepared, because my doula had warned me that if my labor started off with the waters breaking it would be fast.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

#1 AROM
#2 early labor started when water broke (strong contrxns 5-15 mins apart), but active labor didn't start till 13 hours later. However, labor was long, most likely because dd had the cord twice arounbd the neck- so my body an the baby were working to lower her out very slowly.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

#1 - sprung leak w/ 1st contraction, which woke me up. Early labor lasted about 4 hours after that, then active labor kicked off for another 6.

#2 - water broke as I was pushing.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

For me, within a few minutes I began contracting. And my water broke first with all three.


----------



## Neptune2 (Aug 24, 2005)

It started pretty much at the same time (contrax and water breaking...)


----------

